# Houston, we have a problem.



## Nightfall (Jun 14, 2007)

*six*

Normally I get instant email notifications. However I've not gotten any. Now considering I can still post normally, I was curious if there was something wrong with the email notification system.

Thanks!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 14, 2007)

Nightfall, did you get the e-mail I sent you through the site the other day?  If not it might be problems getting any e-mails through EN World.  I had that problem, it appears to have been at my end - they seemed to get blocked.  I finally stopped using the e-mail notifications since they weren't reliable for me.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks mods! Whatever was causing it has stopped now.

Thornir,

I got your last email. I think there was something going on with the notifications though since now I just got stuff. 

*six*


----------



## carborundum (Jun 16, 2007)

I'd like to jack this thread rather than starting a new one and mention that my subscriptions have stopped too. I only noticed today, guess I haven't had an update for a few days.

Any tips appreciated


----------



## drothgery (Jun 18, 2007)

Same here. I didn't get any for a day, got a clump of "catch up" notifications the next day, and nothing since then.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 18, 2007)

I, too, have not been receiving my instant e-mail notifications for my PBP.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jun 19, 2007)

Me neither.  I didn't get any for a day, and then on Friday morning I got a big clump all at once.  Since then, I've received no notifications.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 19, 2007)

We are looking into it now.  It appears that it is a provider issue so it could take a bit to sort out.


----------



## Enforcer (Jun 19, 2007)

Sign me up for this problem as well (Mods: as per my other thread in Meta).


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 20, 2007)

As soon as you can try to sort it out, I'd appreciate it. It started...then it stopped again. 

Thanks guy.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 20, 2007)

I, too, am having this problem.  Thanks for looking into it!


----------



## Pebele (Jun 20, 2007)

Just adding a "me too!"

I'm having a heck of a time remembering to keep checking in on my PbP game.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks like the subscription constipation just cleared. I'm getting dozens of should-have-been-sent alerts from the past few days. Yikes!


----------



## Pebele (Jun 22, 2007)

Eric Anondson said:
			
		

> Looks like the subscription constipation just cleared. I'm getting dozens of should-have-been-sent alerts from the past few days. Yikes!



I just noticed that as well. Let's hope it lasts this time!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah, I just got all of my backlogged e-mails too.  Alllllll of them.  Ug.


----------



## Lanefan (Jun 22, 2007)

ENWorld and CM both sent me "happy birthday" notices that arrived this evening (Thursday)...both were sent early Monday (my birthday) morning.

Something's a little slow somewhere... 

Lanefan


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 22, 2007)

Provider issues have been worked out.  Email should be working a little more normal now.


----------



## Enforcer (Jun 22, 2007)

My subscriptions are also working again.


----------

